# Branson Customer Service is an oxymoron



## Taktiks (Jun 22, 2021)

I purchased a 2400h 4 years ago from The Tractor Yard in OK. I live in Chicago. Getting them to answer a question--any question--any like pulling ... stumps. They were willing and friendly when I purchased it but getting 2minutes from Steve (main sales guy--I think) now is next to impossible 
Try calling Ansung the belly mower manufacturer and you will "speak" with a totally unknowledgeable woman who is difficult to understand and they are in the US. not Korea 
I've asked specific questions on operation issues, diverters, rear remotes, backhoes, sweepers, mulch kits, et Al and received a big fat zero substantive information.
Can someone recommend a dealer, perhaps in IL, MI, WI, or IN?
Branson (stupid name) aka Kukje, is now owned by TYM. Unless you have a Branson dealer in your backyard, stick with JD, Mahindra, Kubota, and possibly Kioti.🙁


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Why I buy local. We have a Branson dealer up town. I'll get the number for you later today. I hear he's a good guy, ne may be able to help you. Nice tractors, just not big enough for my ag needs.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

when you own a Branson, they hold you ransom. LOL 

Near the stateline of IL-WI from the I-90 . . . 

Nite Equipment
2388 Conger Rd
Pecatonica, Illinois, 61063
*Phone: *815-239-9096


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

BTW, TYM & Kukje are using Yanmar engines now. Even the TYM RK tractors from Rural King too.


----------

